# Breeding Ghost Shrimp



## GalGuppy (May 4, 2012)

I have a group of ghost shrimp in my guppy tank, and I noticed one of them has eggs. But I'm pretty sure my guppies will eat the young GS when they hatch. I have an extra tank, I can use if I have to. But could they possibly stay in the tank? I want some of the young GS to survive. And If I have to seperate big momma, how do I know when to do it? *c/p*


----------



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

The problem with ghost shrimp is that there are a few different species sold as "ghost shrimp" in the trade. The most commonly sold types, eggs will not hatch in freshwater. They don't give birth to live shrimp like cherry shrimp, but instead they hatch out larvae in brackish water that then have to develop into shrimp.

It's a pretty long process to accomplish this. If you want to breed ghost shrimp, get a source for some "grass shrimp".

Hope that helps.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Corywm said:


> It's a pretty long process to accomplish this. If you want to breed ghost shrimp, get a source for some "grass shrimp".


Close.

The larval stage of a Ghostie is fairly short lived as opposed to other low order breeders that can take upwards of two months. Only a few days max.

But as mentioned, some will require brackish and other fresh water. More times than not, the LFS don't know what species they have.

If you want to attempt it, you will definately need to isolate the female. The Gups will eat the young when they hatch. Free floating larvae spells free food for any fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Heck, the Gups will eat the adults. I have seen one of my females with a full-grown RCS half down it's throat.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Heck, the Gups will eat the adults. I have seen one of my females with a full-grown RCS half down it's throat.


lol...that's purty funny. haven't had any issues with Gups and adult shrimp.


----------



## maple rookie (Jun 1, 2012)

My ghost shrimps have lots of eggs but just do not seem to seem to want to lay them. I also have some danio in the tank so probably the larvae will get eaten. Not sure. i ahve soem java moss and I am hoping the shrimp may lay the eggs there and the larvae might hide in there?


----------

